# GPS Antenna's



## Old Dawg (Aug 11, 2010)

Is there any reason why a GPS antenna from one manufactuer won't work on another manufactuers unit? 

Example, I have a Furuno external GPS antenna that I want to use on a Garmin GPSMAP 535 that has an internal antenna but has an outlet for an external. The connections are different so I know I'll have to change that, but is there any real difference in the antenna itself?


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Please post what you find out on this subject. I have a similar situation and I haven't been able to get an answer if it makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Might be kind of tough as some have circuitry in them.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know those two units, but I believe the Garmin is networkable. If the Furuno antenna is also networkable (NMEA 2000) they might be compatible. You probably need to call Garmin.


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Try calling Gemeco Marine, in S.Carolina, they are wholesalers but will sell to anyone and they have an extensive knowledge of marine connectors for this stuff. 843-210-7000.


----------



## Old Dawg (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is what I found out so far. Most marine GPS units antenna have a full-up GPS receiver in them and not just an array of direction rods. So it appears that the real consideration is NEMA when going from one manufactuers antenna to another. Since my old Furuno unit is a Nema 0183 unit and my new Garmin is also a NEMA 0183 unit I should be able to use the Furuno on the Garmin.

My only concern at this point is that the Furuno is an 8 satellite unit but the Garmin is a 12 satellite unit, whether this is a problem or not I don't know. Waiting to hear back from a GPS tech and will post what he tells me on the subject.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

ok , Thanks! I know more now than I did before. Thanks again


----------

